# Navy ship's battling heavy seas



## Doc

Some rough waters for sure.   I was in a number of rough water situations but don't think any of them were quite this rough.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl1sDcWoWpE&fbclid=IwAR0dnqe-9fNtB0qanGWDhxKayOKnUJ_dRkmJlD-C2PQcUhpZfc6BIK0m_Cs[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dad used to talk about some pretty rough seas on the Nimitz and my ex and brother on the Caloosahatchee.


----------



## tiredretired

I will pass on the sea stories, but suffice to say that video did not bring back fond memories.  :th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> I will pass on the sea stories, but suffice to say that video did not bring back fond memories.  :th_lmao::th_lmao:



Didn't bring back any fond memories for me either.  I used to hate crew change by boat because the weather was too bad to fly helicopters.


----------

